# Atalanta Rx



## Hewie (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All, 

I have a Marconi Atalanta Rx which is 99% restored except the manual doesn't show the actual pin-outs of the "Jones" plugs/sockets and I don't want to power it up until completely sure which wire goes where. 

If anyone has a drawing of the plugs/sockets pinouts for the power supply I would be most grateful.

Cheers, Peter Hewitson VK4QC
(ex GHLA, GXRS, GVGG, GMHV, 4XRS, 4XXO, 5NAB, DADC, DHRS etc)


----------



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Afraid I can't help re the pin connections but are you sure it was the Atalanta ?

I always thought it was Atlanta, maybe I've been wrong all these years and unaware of it.


----------



## Hewie (Oct 3, 2007)

JWJ1 said:


> Afraid I can't help re the pin connections but are you sure it was the Atalanta ?
> 
> I always thought it was Atlanta, maybe I've been wrong all these years and unaware of it.


Definitely Atalanta - here's a pic... https://www.dropbox.com/s/qhd8ffep3jw5k17/Atalanta.jpg


----------



## Hewie (Oct 3, 2007)

R651400 said:


> A bit small but here is the pinout for the Atalanta R2207. Hope it helps.


Many thanks! Will give it a go. Cheers,
Peter


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I used to wonder why the receiver was called "Atalanta" and not "Atlanta". It turns out that Atalanta is a character from Greek mythology - a common theme in names of Marconi equipment, eg Electra, Argonaut, Hermes.

By coincidence, my parting words to the company were a variation of "skata nafas", a Greek term of endearment.

John T


----------



## Victor India Papa (Feb 4, 2011)

Gedday Peter. Here is a link to the Atalanta Receiver Type 2207C Manual:

http://www.k7jrl.com/pub/manuals/marconi/2207c/atalanta_manual_v6.pdf

Cheers & 73s

Murray


----------



## Hewie (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Murray, thanks. I have that one but it doesn't show the plug pin-outs. Oh well, keep trying! Cheers,
Peter


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Hewie said:


> Hi Murray, thanks. I have that one but it doesn't show the plug pin-outs. Oh well, keep trying! Cheers,
> Peter


What is wrong with the pinout shown on the diagram attached to post #2? The Jones connectors have the pins identified by moulded-in numbers on the face.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Re: post 6

Nice one John; I was a bit more polite, simply pointed out the disparity in wages and conditions between them and the Greeks.


----------



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Atalanta*

Hewie, thanks for correcting me on the name ! All these years I've had it wrong.

Still... nice to see a picture of the old set, I used to just love it(Thumb)


----------



## Hewie (Oct 3, 2007)

Ron Stringer said:


> What is wrong with the pinout shown on the diagram attached to post #2? The Jones connectors have the pins identified by moulded-in numbers on the face.


Ron, yes you are right. Guess I need stronger glasses! 

Peter


----------



## Riccarton (Mar 23, 2009)

If ever an Atalanta receiver had to be removed from its case one had to ensure it was completely isolated from the its suppy. While handles were there to enable the chassis to be removed from the case, instinctively there was the tendency to take the weight of the chassis by placing a hand under the middle of the front panel.

If not isolated from its supply source an electric shock was received from the live side of the On/Off switch. A design fault which would not be allowed in the present day H&S culture.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Riccarton said:


> If not isolated from its supply source an electric shock was received from the live side of the On/Off switch.


If I remember correctly the Atalanta had a live chassis i.e. the chassis was not connected to ground but to one pole of the supply. You didn't need to touch the on/off switch, as long as you were grounded you risked a shock by touching any part of the chassis.

Many old radio designs used live chassis, even some early TV sets.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I have never seen a TV receiver, of CRT type that is, which was _not_ 'live chassis'. Of course, in recent years, there has been very little metal-work and nothing you could really term a 'chassis', but with no isolating transformer and a 2-wire power connection there is always a fifty-fifty chance that the 'live' (or 'hot') side of the supply will be connected to the 'negative' parts of the circuitry and so, for example, the outer, screen, part of the aerial (antenna) connector will be at mains voltage.
In the U.S. they try to get around this by making one pin of the power plug wider than the other so that it can only be inserted into the wall outlet one way. Of course if the wall outlet is wired backwards then this is not an effective safety device anyway.


----------

